# mikeschmeee's Videography Thread



## mikeschmeee (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello,

I make quite a lot of videos, mainly of automotive events, so I thought I should create my own video thread instead of creating a separate one for every video. These videos are nothing special. Just plain boring YouTube videos but they're alright when you want to kill some at in between class or at work hah.

Here is one to start things off:






Enjoy
Mike


----------



## 90foxbox (Jun 4, 2013)

Cool stuff, I dig it.


----------



## mikeschmeee (Jun 4, 2013)

^
Thanks, here's another one that was done on the same day as the VW meet.


----------



## mikeschmeee (Jun 5, 2013)

A little auto cross event where I showed up late as I thought it would be cancelled due to the heavy rain but some of the guys didn't mind.


----------



## mikeschmeee (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## mikeschmeee (Jun 9, 2013)

Another car show another video but this time I screwed everything up. I'm having such a hard time with the Glidecam HD2000. I can't get that smooth flow but I guess that comes with practice? 

my crappy video:






I need to try my 28 or 85mm next time because the models were scared of the camera up too close but had no problem with all of the other thousands of photographers surrounding them.


----------



## Exco (Jun 9, 2013)

At first I thought you sped up the video but then I was looking at how people around you are moving and what is really happening is you are moving incredibly way to fast for my liking.  
I love a lot of the angles you are getting and I am sure once you completely balance the glidecam and practice with it more you will lose the gitters.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 10, 2013)

Exco said:


> At first I thought you sped up the video but then I was looking at how people around you are moving and what is really happening is you are moving incredibly way to fast for my liking.
> I love a lot of the angles you are getting and I am sure once you completely balance the glidecam and practice with it more you will lose the gitters.



A little too fast for me too.  Advice I got a few years ago was that no matter how slow you think you are going then go slower.  If you end up too slow then speeding it up in post 5 to 10% isn't noticeable.


----------



## mikeschmeee (Aug 3, 2013)

Another one...






I'm still having trouble with this Glidecam HD2000. I don't get it. It's perfectly balanced when I'm inside my home but the second I take it outdoors, it wobbles in every directions and I have to re-adjust constantly. It's getting a little annoying but I'm still working on it!


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Aug 5, 2013)

Liking your footage, nice pans and some stable footage. Liking the out of focus to focused shots, keep it up.


----------



## 90foxbox (Aug 7, 2013)

The skies kill it for me. 

Wayyyy to blown out.


----------



## mikeschmeee (Sep 15, 2013)

No matter how steady I hold the Glidecam HD2000, it still shakes a tiny bit. I don't notice it when I'm using the stabilizer but once I upload the footage on my computer, everything is shaky and I'm completely disgusted. I ruin everything. 

another video gone wrong but I'll keep on trying.


----------



## LBisMe (Sep 24, 2013)

I did a car event. I moved around a little too fast. I like your work. I would do more of this here locally, but the market to pay isnt really there. Good work!


----------



## mikeschmeee (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks guys! Here's another video from the summer that I forgot to post. 






I got another little video in the works. Nothing special but I definitely have fun doing it all.


----------



## Exco (Nov 21, 2013)

Best video you have made :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeschmeee (Apr 20, 2014)

A little videos from a rainy local automotive enthusiast get together event


----------



## mikeschmeee (Apr 20, 2014)

^
I made one more from the same event with the extra footage that I captured.


----------



## mikeschmeee (May 9, 2014)




----------



## runnah (May 13, 2014)

You could use a polarizer on most if those car shiots, otherwise good stuff!


----------



## mikeschmeee (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## mikeschmeee (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## bbbflash (Oct 4, 2014)

Have you ever looked into a slider? I haven't watched all your movies, but I work for a video production studio and the sliders shot are always more interesting that pans in my opinion. Like your setting clarity and quality of shots though. Feel free to send me an Aston when you get a chance. ; )


What I do - photo


----------



## mikeschmeee (Oct 6, 2014)

^
Yes I have a slider and yes I agree with you. I use the slider and glidecam on most of my little videos but I only brought a monopod with a fluid video head to the Luxury Supercar show. Lugging everything around at that fancy show in the blazing heat is not fun. I wanted to keep it light. Take a look at some of the other videos and you'll see many slider shots.
A camera crane is the next item I'd like to purchase. 
I'm very far from owning an exotic vehicle so it will be quite difficult to send one to you. But if the youtube videos somehow rise up to a few million views per video then your wish is my command. 

Thanks for the comments, it is greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## bbbflash (Oct 7, 2014)

I went back and had a look and yes I did see the shots. It does get hard carrying that equipment around. I do it all the time at work. There is a guy on YouTube who stuck two fluid mounts to each side of his slider which gave his shot a crane feel. It actually looked ok. I just bought my camera so saving up for my own stuff is taking a while. At least I can be around it at work.


What I do - photo


----------



## mikeschmeee (Aug 18, 2015)

wow I haven't been here in a while! 

Here is the latest video that I created. It's not bad at all!


----------



## mikeschmeee (May 11, 2016)

Tried my hand at this unboxing video thing. Just a box opening of my new toy. The video is nothing special though.


----------



## mikeschmeee (Jul 27, 2016)

Another video!


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 1, 2016)

Try using warp stabilizer in post.


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 1, 2016)

mikeschmeee said:


> No matter how steady I hold the Glidecam HD2000, it still shakes a tiny bit. I don't notice it when I'm using the stabilizer but once I upload the footage on my computer, everything is shaky and I'm completely disgusted. I ruin everything.
> 
> another video gone wrong but I'll keep on trying.


Try using warp stabilizer in post.


----------



## mikeschmeee (Jan 22, 2017)

Back from the dead!

I put together a little video of some ice floating down one of the nearby Rivers.


----------



## mikeschmeee (Jun 27, 2017)

Made a little video of a local Porsche club meet


----------



## mikeschmeee (Sep 22, 2017)

Made another little video of a local automotive event.


----------

